# Man with DP on the Dr. Phil show



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

A man named Chase who suffers from Depersonalization will be on the Dr. Phil show on December 19th 2017 at 3:00 PM Pacific Time on the KCBS channel for anyone who wants to watch!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Was it any good? I remember someone here wrote to Dr Phil years ago offering to go on the show and talk about DP.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It was ridiculous. The guy was ganged up on by his parents, brother, and Dr. Phil. He was demonized the entire show. They called him lazy and said that he was 'making it up to get out of college'. It made me sick and infuriated. There was no mention of DP at all. Only that he 'smoked pot once and decided to drop out of college and ruin his parents lives'. They made it look like he was choosing to have behavioral problems and didn't even really acknowledge that he was suffering from mental illness.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

wow fuck dr phil


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, that sounds horrible. I've never seen his show so don't know what he's like except making appearances elsewhere (The Simpsons and the Scary Movie franchise). A bullying family that likely caused the guy's mental health problems aren't suddenly going to take responsibility for what they've done, and if he jumped on that easy bandwagon he sounds very ignorant.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It was ridiculous. The guy was ganged up on by his parents, brother, and Dr. Phil. He was demonized the entire show. They called him lazy and said that he was 'making it up to get out of college'. It made me sick and infuriated. There was no mention of DP at all. Only that he 'smoked pot once and decided to drop out of college and ruin his parents lives'. They made it look like he was choosing to have behavioral problems and didn't even really acknowledge that he was suffering from mental illness.


I was just about to mention that, probably going to be a useless and totally ignored situation, as usual.

Is there a youtube link or somewhere we can see it maybe?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I found some footage:


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

Just sickening from all sides. What a disgusting show.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Won't be watching that then lol fortunately here has been some realistic portrayal of dpd in the UK media recently.. sadly a lot of people still believe mental illness is an attitude and a choice thay you can just snap out of. It's going to take a lot of time and science to change that


----------

